# Elite-12 Ti vs Hook2 12 TripleShot



## SpinnerNcranks (Nov 9, 2014)

Trying to decide between the two. Would like to hear any pro or cons on either unit to help me decide to what to get. Only diff i really see is hook2 has a wider cone on 2d and elite ti is touch screen and has faster gps hz that i would use since. Since i dont have a motorguide trolling motor, powerpole anchors to use that feature on the elite ti. So any input would be greatly appreciated thanks.

Hook2 $1499 Elite ti $1999 but on sale for $1499
edited for wifi on elite ti that would maybe used alittle


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Entry level: hook2/ Mid level: elite ti/ High end : hds / for a stand alone unit either one would work. but the ti has better plugs on the back and better transducer. if same price ti all the way, go to cabelas and see them up close.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Ti is touch screen and is much better and can share waypoints when link by NK2000 and can read Navionics Platinum


----------



## SpinnerNcranks (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for the info ended up buying the elite 12ti at cabelas they matched basspro sale price


----------

